# Quick OL2 question



## brute650force (Mar 26, 2012)

My front right tire will not hold air, I've token it off cleaned the bead, ran 10 psi in the them, I can't figure it out. If anyone has any ideas feel free to contribute.


----------



## duckincrazy92 (May 24, 2011)

Try to go around the bead on the rim with some light sand paper and make sure there's nothing catching it there.


----------



## Ole Nasty (Jul 7, 2012)

I don't think I even ran 5psi in my OL2s when I had them.


----------



## Dbright (Oct 15, 2012)

650 I feel your pain. I have ol2 first runs. I got so frustrated I started running 18 psi. I have a heavy xmr so I don't float but it is rediculous. I knew the first runs were bad about it. But got them cheap. Oh well. Looking for some outlaw og 29.5s w/w or 31s. Anyone near north ms? Pm me so not to hijack.


----------



## brute650force (Mar 26, 2012)

Same here dbright looking for some 31's myself


----------

